# My 1st shots beyond 1:1



## NateS (Jun 19, 2010)

First day shooting beyond 1:1 today and I am LOVING it.  I think I am as excited now as I was when I went from 1:2 to 1:1.

All of these should be at around 1.7:1

Only cropped for composition...probably 90% to original (only cropped maybe 5-10% away)






closer crop - I think I'm doing okay with IQ with the 1.4TC since I can see dirt on his eyes





I haven't ID'd these next ones yet but they sure are pretty up close





This one is 100% uncropped as shot at 1.7:1.





and a closer crop





kind of a strange view


----------



## rjackjames (Jun 20, 2010)

wow stunning shots..... I am learning macro and have difficulties? what your technique?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 20, 2010)

Gaaack! Those are close-up close-ups dude! Pretty impressive how big those bugs are in the frames. The flies (I guess they're flies) or hoverflies, whatever they are, really are quite beautiful when seen at such high magny. Macro photography at this level of detail reveals stuff I've never seen before with my own eyes, and that makes images like these pretty cool--and I think it makes this sub-area of photography more like a frontier area than the rest of the photo world, which is kind of like Anytown, USA, or a McDonald's--the same old same old, no matter where you happen to be.


----------



## Nod (Jun 20, 2010)

Nate those are FANTASTIC !!  You've got me afraid to try macro now.  Thanks for those pics.


----------



## NateS (Jun 20, 2010)

Well guys, all I can say is if you find these shots impressive then let it be encouraging to you.  Based on these shots, nobody (with macro and flash) should be afraid to tackle handheld macro shots at 1:1.  Many said the 180mm isn't handholdable at 1:1 and I am shooting 1.7:1 handheld on a 180mm lens.  I'm no houdini and anybody could get similar results with practice.

As for my technique.  Elbows tucked in tight...firm but not stiff grip on the camera, get in the focal plane and hold the steadiest you've ever held and start firing away...examine and re-shoot if needed.  Like I said, I've shot 1 days worth of 1.7:1 and I am already getting a fairly high keeper rate.  That said, I think that 2:1 is going to be about my limit on 180mm for handheld shots.  The nicest thing about the setup is that I still have pretty much the same working distance as before.  I'm using a 12mm tube and the 1.4 tc so I probably still have a good 10-12 inches of working distance at 1.7:1....I'm finding this very nice.

Thanks for all the comments and complements as well everybody.


----------



## Stormchase (Jun 22, 2010)

Nate, very nice! I like the results.


----------



## Hardrock (Jun 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: VERY NICE!  At that distance and FOV if you even think about moving you miss the shot. For me at 1:1 I have to move back and forth and fire away hoping for a good shot.


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 22, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------

